# Kittens Wanted



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi 

My friend has just moved back to the UK from Spain and she is desperately looking to rehome 2 kittens. She lives near Stansted Airport so if anybody knows of any please let me know - thanks


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

has she got her name down on local rescues? she might even be tempted to take on two young adults


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts
If she has transport then she should contact/visit this lovely rescue centre in Epping. I think most of their kittens are kept in foster homes so call first and check or register.


----------



## tinypuss (May 6, 2012)

hi my friend has kittens, free to good home... Ready in july? Email me if u are intrested i will send u pics [email protected]


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody she now has two little babies from a rescue!


----------

